# Videos



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Had a few people on here and on the Honda forum message me for a few videos of the 2016 yt624 going through wet snow and another going through the dry snow,, to compare to the 2016 honda 724,like my neighbour has thats pretty slow and boggy, I just uploaded 2 videos on you tube but didnt know how to post them here, in the search bar you ca


Heres a video of my very 1st blower in 1986, hs 80, 8hp 24 inch cut, sold it 3 years ago just bought it back, bare with me kinda hard in -22 videoing and driving this


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Chalky,
I added in your videos! 

(all you have to do is copy the link from youtube, and past it into the message here..the forum software does the rest)

Scot


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Had a few people on here and on the Honda forum message me for a few videos of the 2016 yt624 going through wet snow and another going through the dry snow,, to compare to the 2016 honda 724,like my neighbour has thats pretty slow and boggy, I just uploaded 2 videos on you tube but didnt know how to post them here, in the search bar you can type
> 
> 2016 yt624 yamaha wet snow:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb267it0FoI
> ...


lol, did someone post the videos here for me or did they some how pop up,lol


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Chalky,
> I added in your videos!
> 
> (all you have to do is copy the link from youtube, and past it into the message here..the forum software does the rest)
> ...


lol, thanks again,,


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

is "yamaha wet snow" and "2016 724 honda snow blower" from the same day?

I dont doubt Yahamas are fine machines..we all know they are.
but even if this is the same day, im still not sure its a meaningful comparison..

the guy with the Honda might be inexperienced..
and chaulky, it looks like you are going *much* slower into the snow than your neighbor..which is of course the better way to do it..your video shows your Yahama barely crawling along, very slowly..

But if your neighbor was trying to go even slightly faster into the dense snow, that could account for the bogging down..

so this isnt necessarily a valid comparison between a Yahama and a Honda, where all things are equal..
(when the Honda *is* throwing, its throwing fine..)
so the differences could be easily explainable by different operation of the machines..in other words, it could be the humans that are different!  and not necessarily the snowblowers..

Scot


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> is "yamaha wet snow" and "2016 724 honda snow blower" from the same day?
> 
> I dont doubt Yahamas are fine machines..we all know they are.
> but even if this is the same day, im still not sure its a meaningful comparison..
> ...


Yes you are right he was going a bit to fast and new to him, 1st snow blower, but he had it a nice while now, they took it down turned up the governor a few rpms its a bit better but not the way the older hondas are, as for mine, it was mild and pecking rain on the wet snow video and I just took it out of the back of the truck,same day I got it, so it was new to me also, it was 1st snow thrown that day,and no you cant go full boar through any type of snow but she is still better then the Honda , when /if we get a day where my long driveway is and we get more snow were going to go out with both blowers and do them side by side, but we need someone to shoot the video at the time and on a day when everyone is here to do it,we just never got the timing down yet to do it, hopefully before snow is all gone we can try it and see


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Yes you are right he was going a bit to fast and new to him, 1st snow blower, but he had it a nice while now, they took it down turned up the governor a few rpms its a bit better but not the way the older hondas are, as for mine, it was mild and pecking rain on the wet snow video and I just took it out of the back of the truck,same day I got it, so it was new to me also, it was 1st snow thrown that day,and no you cant go full boar through any type of snow but she is still better then the Honda , when /if we get a day where my long driveway is and we get more snow were going to go out with both blowers and do them side by side, but we need someone to shoot the video at the time and on a day when everyone is here to do it,we just never got the timing down yet to do it, hopefully before snow is all gone we can try it and see


and no videos are on different days, when he got his 724, we had a dump of snow, it was maybe -10, snow was light and fluffy from snow all night approx 10-12 inches that night
my video in wet was approx 4-5 degs and raining, and the other video of mine, maybe minis 10-12 also with approx 10-12 inches of snow on the later different day


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Yes you are right he was going a bit to fast and new to him, 1st snow blower, but he had it a nice while now, they took it down turned up the governor a few rpms its a bit better but not the way the older hondas are, as for mine, it was mild and pecking rain on the wet snow video and I just took it out of the back of the truck,same day I got it, so it was new to me also, it was 1st snow thrown that day,and no you cant go full boar through any type of snow but she is still better then the Honda , when /if we get a day where my long driveway is and we get more snow were going to go out with both blowers and do them side by side, but we need someone to shoot the video at the time and on a day when everyone is here to do it,we just never got the timing down yet to do it, hopefully before snow is all gone we can try it and see


Just took a video of my hs 80 I bought back, sold it 3 years ago,itwas my 1st blower in 1986


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> is "yamaha wet snow" and "2016 724 honda snow blower" from the same day?
> 
> I dont doubt Yahamas are fine machines..we all know they are.
> but even if this is the same day, im still not sure its a meaningful comparison..
> ...


Just added my 1986 hs 80 8hp 24 inch cut, 1st blower I bought in 1986, sold it 3 years ago but just bought it back, she works good for old school


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

No doubt that the Yamaha is doing better in the video (and maybe it is better than the HSS724), but as the OP states, I would like to see a side by side comparison, at the same time, same snow conditions and same ground speed. And of course someone else recording it to get a full view of them. 

The way things look like so far it worse than like looking at this video for Honda (not a fair comparison at all).....


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> No doubt that the Yamaha is doing better in the video (and maybe it is better than the HSS724), but as the OP states, I would like to see a side by side comparison, at the same time, same snow conditions and same ground speed. And of course someone else recording it to get a full view of them.
> 
> The way things look like so far it worse than like looking at this video for Honda (not a fair comparison at all).....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhAmqoM1oiQ


Were going to if we can get the timing down right and snow is still here


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> No doubt that the Yamaha is doing better in the video (and maybe it is better than the HSS724), but as the OP states, I would like to see a side by side comparison, at the same time, same snow conditions and same ground speed. And of course someone else recording it to get a full view of them.
> 
> The way things look like so far it worse than like looking at this video for Honda (not a fair comparison at all).....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhAmqoM1oiQ


Good video, not sure why the honda was rising up over the snow, I had a 2014 hss 928, just sold, 2 724's.and a 2010 honda 928, never had a honda rise up like that


----------

